# Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013



## perikles (4. Februar 2013)

Servus,
vorgestern bekam ich meinen neuen Bindestock. Bei Ebay konnte ich diesen Regal Nachbau  für 16,95 ersteigern (mit Versand 20 Euro). allerdings ohne Bodenplatte. 







Heute gab es den ersten Test:
Foto: Red Tag Grösse 16






10 Red Tags wurden gebunden, jeweils zwei 10er, 12er, 14er und 16er. Den ersten Praxis Test, hat dieser günstige Stock eindeutig bestanden. Bei den kleinen Grössen, hielten die Backen ohne Probleme den Haken. Ausserdem kann man den Kopf um 360° rotieren und in der Neigung verstellen. 
Allerdings, werde ich diesen Bindestock nur für kleinere Fliegen und Streamer benützen. Für die grösseren Haken, werde ich weiterhin bei meinem 9,90 Euro Bindestock bleiben, um die Feder und die Backen meines neuen Bindestocks zu schonen.
Für zwanzig Euro, ist er für Anfänger ein absolut tauglicher Bindestock, wie ich finde.
Viel Spass beim Binden


----------



## perikles (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

Heute 10 royal wulff gebunden, von 8 bis 14, für den zweiten versuch passen sie schon, als kalbshaar ersatz habe ich polypropylen garn benützt











heute gab es vier highland duns 10 und 12 und zwei march brown 14

diese version zeigt einen körper mit antron dubbing






körper gebunden mit floss und dann mit nagellack überzogen







und hier eine märzbraune 14 körper mit fasanenschwanz







erster bindeversuch rehaar segde,
12 und 14
das haar werde ich nächstes mal weiter nach hinten binden, und vielleicht kürzer anbinden und ein bischen weniger material











6 cdc duns, 12-16, erster versuch

12er






14er






16er


----------



## perikles (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

Die Wickams Fancy

8er






10er






12er







14er







Heute ein neues Material bekommen, Ice Wing Dub,

durch Zufall fand ich dieses Bindevideo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZi6vY3TgUk

Der erste Versuch:
Nun ja bischen klobig, und ich habe das Dubbing zu kurz abgeschnitten






Der zweite Versuch:
Streamerhaken 8, schon bischen besser






Der dritte Versuch:
Haken 10






Danach probierte ich es statt mit dem Ice Dubbing, mit Kunsthaar.

Barsch:






Barsch II:
Da habe ich mal getestet, wie die grossen Augen wirken, nun ja, falsche grösse, aber den Fischen wirds nix ausmachen.






Barsch III.






Servus, 
nachdem ich heute von gilchchrist dieses Material bekommen habe, googelte ich nach einer Bindeanleitung. Und fand den Thunder Creek. Das Original wird mit farbigen Rehhaar gebunden. Ich benütze allerdings als alternativ Material Kunsthaar.

Auf einen 8er












Auf einen 6er.






Auf einen 4er











Auf einen 2er






Die Streamer sind reine Gebrauchsmuster und deswegen nicht perfekt.


Servus,
Polar Fibre Minow nach Mario

Wiedermal der erste Versuch, allerdings benütze ich Epoxid Hartz, statt dem Profi Uv-Lack, zwei Muster werden noch mit Edding als Barsch angemalt.



















hier benützte ich ein alternativ Material, es war einmal ein Innenfutter einer Jacke:


----------



## perikles (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

Zwei Versionen einer Detached Mayfly

Einmal Parachute

















Und normale Bindeweise:

















mit  karpfenhaken gr.2 und edding bemalung













Neues modell: der schwanz is ein externes mylar teil, der nach oben-unten und links und rechts beweglich ist


----------



## perikles (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

Maifliegen-Nymphe (Ephemera danica)
8er





10er






goldkopf 8er






10er






beim trocknen







fasanenschwanz

version 1
mit blauen flash und hechel schwanz






version 2 klassisch


----------



## perikles (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

goldkopf hydropsyche in grau/braun und grün

vorbild war eine köcherfliege ohne köcher:






quelle:http://www.biopix-foto.de/hydropsyche-saxonica_photo-54262.aspx


----------



## perikles (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

heute gabs die hydropsyche als normal version, leider habe ich kein latex und musste zu einer plastiktüte greifen


----------



## perikles (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

dieses muster wollte ich nachbinden, leider konnte mir der shop inhaber keinen günstigeren versand anbieten und 5,90 für zwei kleine packungen, waren mir dann doch zuviel, also bei ebay.co.uk gesucht und dort einen ersatz gekauft...






von oben...






von unten







barsch version


----------



## perikles (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

baitfisch

selfmade dubbingbrush maschine

http://*ih.us/a/img145/6356/p2080004.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img837/7741/p2080002.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img715/3725/p2080005i.jpg



http://*ih.us/a/img827/6057/p2080003v.jpg



http://*ih.us/a/img706/198/p2080009j.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img545/1302/p2080016.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img9/3908/p2080014m.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img543/6268/p2080006j.jpg




http://*ih.us/a/img541/7817/p2080010nj.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img839/2154/p2080013.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img687/2517/p2080011.jpg


----------



## perikles (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

silver butcher: 8er und 10er


http://*ih.us/a/img228/598/p6070001.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img16/180/p6070002b.jpg


----------



## perikles (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

2 muster gebunden

soldier palmer: 8, 10, 12, 14

diawl bach: 10, 12, 14

http://*ih.us/a/img171/9664/p2110001.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img15/8545/p2110002.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img28/8526/p2110005w.jpg


----------



## perikles (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

heute gabs 10 nassfliegen

6 goslings: nasse maifliegen imitation, eine in cream und eine in braun

die braune, hier erkennt man, dass ich die mallard flankenfedern etwas kürzer und sparsamer eingebunden habe,

Ephemera vulgata die braune maifliege
in 8 und 10

http://*ih.us/a/img717/529/p2120001j.jpg


Ephemera danica die weisse version
in 8 und 10

http://*ih.us/a/img404/7366/p2120002y.jpg

dann noch 4 coachmans, die flügel-paare sind schwer binden, zuerst die auswahl und dann die lose schlaufe, dafür werde ich noch einige zeit brauchen

http://*ih.us/a/img138/9093/p2120003mq.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img152/4120/p2120004.jpg


----------



## perikles (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

die binde saison neigt sich gott sei dank endlich dem ende entgegen, viele muster brauche ich nicht mehr, das schlimmste ist vorüber und der neue bindestock hat bis jetzt gehalten

blae and black wet fly 14

http://*ih.us/a/img209/4381/p2130001.jpg

march brown wet: wirklich schwer zu binden für mich, die flügelpaare zu falten und auszuschneiden, dann noch die lose schlaufe, kein dankbares muster für mich...

http://*ih.us/a/img11/4950/p2130002x.jpg


heute gebunden, 4 coachman, 6 march browns und 6 blae and black

http://*ih.us/a/img854/6053/p2130004.jpg


----------



## perikles (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

silver butcher, im vergleich zum letzten jahr, erkenne ich schon ein fortschritt,
die köpfchen sind leider sehr gross, allerdings liegt das auch an meinem dicken bindegarn, und natürlich die flügel, sind nicht perfekt, aber hauptsache die fische beissen darauf....


http://*ih.us/a/img547/7007/p2140001.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img254/8579/p2140002y.jpg


----------



## perikles (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

so, das meiste ist bindetechnisch geschafft, ein paar einzelne muster kommen noch, dann lege ich das bindematerial erstmal für einige zeit weg...

cinnamon wetfly

http://*ih.us/a/img22/2690/p2150002.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img818/7825/p2150001.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img571/5426/p2150003.jpg


----------



## T2sCorp (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*



snoekbars schrieb:


> _Red Tag _ist mir ein Begriff. Die größeren Exemplare werden sogar von Hechten genommen.



Bildnisse oder dir sei kein Glauben geschenkt.

Ne also ne Red Tag ist eine Trockenfliege, die im eigentlichen Sinne nicht für das Hechtfischen gedacht ist.

Da scheinst du etwas stark zu verwechseln 

TL Alex


----------



## perikles (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

@t2, wahrscheinlich mein snoek red tag nymphen gemeint, ich konnte darauf schon kleine schusshechte fangen, allerdings als klassischen hechtköder würde ich das muster nicht nennen^^


----------



## perikles (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

4 wolly buggers und 4 matukas

http://*ih.us/a/img707/9190/p2180003.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img805/3645/p2180001.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img402/667/p2180002e.jpg


----------



## perikles (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

nochmals 6 stk gebunden

viva

http://*ih.us/a/img856/5836/p2200003.jpg


missionary

http://*ih.us/a/img715/5650/p2200002g.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img689/9004/p2200004c.jpg


----------



## perikles (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

neues bindebuch aus england  bekommen, wirklich sehr gut erklärte grundtechniken, die jeder binder beherrschen sollte

http://*ih.us/a/img580/1102/p2230001m.jpg

die yellow mallard wet fly

http://*ih.us/a/img191/4929/p2230002.jpg


----------



## derleineangler (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

Das Ding hab ich letzte Nacht "verbrochen" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvACGWTAqJ0
Die Farbe ist wohl nicht jedermanns Sache 
Grüße !


----------



## perikles (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*



derleineangler schrieb:


> Das Ding hab ich letzte Nacht "verbrochen"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvACGWTAqJ0
> Die Farbe ist wohl nicht jedermanns Sache
> Grüße !



schaut sehr fängig aus, vorallem bei braunem trüben wasser oder abendämmerung/morgendämmerung

einziger kritikpunkt: die hintergrund musik, fände das hier besser

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVKh-mtvSvo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H39P67tAau4

bei sowas binde ich auch sehr gerne, sehr chillig und erhebend, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Iw1NfHwwk0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwb59zq-J6s


----------



## perikles (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

grey mallard wet fly

http://*ih.us/a/img46/4209/p2240003i.jpg

midge 16

http://*ih.us/a/img827/7/p2240001x.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img27/6311/p2240004y.jpg


----------



## perikles (11. April 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

Servus,
jetzt habe ich mal das original baitfish fibre  bekommen,

http://*ih.us/a/img541/3623/p4100001e.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img203/6282/p4100002m.jpg

ich habe das material zu sparsam verwendet, dass original ist voluminöser

ich habe es mir mal genauer angeschaut und konnte das selbe material bereits bei mir finden
dort kostet es ca 2 euro

http://www.taimen.com/de/de/product/twist-flash-hair_5552/92771

http://www.taimen.com/de/de/product/angel-hair_99930391/102891


nochmals zwei streamer gebunden, auf 4/0 haken

http://*ih.us/a/img443/6109/p4110002.jpg

sollte ein baitfish fibre  streamer werden,leider nicht ganz geglückt

http://*ih.us/a/img19/1840/p4110003.jpg


----------



## perikles (12. April 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

dadurch das mir ein schottischer freund bindematerialien geschickt hat, und ich  french patrigde federn bekommen habe, musste ich ein muster suchen, um diese federn zu gebrauchen

french patrigde mayfly


die hier ist buschiger

http://*ih.us/a/img90/1641/p4120003.jpg

hier habe ich weniger patrigde benützt

http://*ih.us/a/img515/2934/p4120006.jpg


mal sehen, ob die fische dieses muster nehmen werden


----------



## perikles (14. April 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

verbesserter baitfish

http://*ih.us/a/img713/2192/p4140001.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img716/1613/p4140003.jpg


----------



## perikles (22. April 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

servus,
die maifliegen zeit steht vor der türe, und ich habe zwar schon einige gebunden, aber ich habe ein neues muster gefunden, was ich sehr interessant fand.

Hier das Ergebniss:

hier die extended bodys




http://*ih.us/a/img844/6991/p4210002.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img820/6536/p4210003.jpg


die erste maifliege

http://*ih.us/a/img855/7599/p4220004.jpg


die gelbe version

http://*ih.us/a/img94/9716/p4220006s.jpg

die grüne version

http://*ih.us/a/img163/8122/p4220007.jpg


die braune

http://*ih.us/a/img825/1417/p4220008r.jpg


parachute gelb

http://*ih.us/a/img703/9213/p4220009l.jpg


klassisch mit hechel und gelben flügeln

http://*ih.us/a/img109/5790/p4220011.jpg


grün mit hechel

http://*ih.us/a/img803/6913/p4220012.jpg

der komplette schwarm

http://*ih.us/a/img835/6403/p4220013o.jpg


----------



## perikles (27. April 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VII:Regal Bindestock Nachbau und Winterbindesaison 2012/2013*

klinkhammer 12 und 14

http://*ih.us/a/img254/7484/p4270002.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img90/544/p4270003v.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img18/1743/p4270005l.jpg

http://img687.*ih.us/img687/1354/p4270004q.jpg


----------

